# "finding a new therapist" goal



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i guess its a goal...yeah....im going to research the internet and phone book and leave messages to therapists to help me with referrals to actual therapists who specialize in SA...yeah...yeah....good goal....you think?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Are there therapists who specialize in SA? I have noticed the biggest problem i have is negitive thinking; find a speicalist in that and i think you have got something. Have you tried suggestions by your current therapist... i think you should focus on when you don't feel it's work so you can understand what kind of treatment you're looking for.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont know. i've complained...well the only complaint i seem to give him is that i lack meaningful friendships in my life...i dont really have much of an SA problem..much more of being social.....huh....i dont know really....i researched therapists n groups on the internet....and for some reason im procrastinating with the phone calls... ive discussed previously with my current/past therapist....but yeah....nothing beneficial im getting out of so i dont really know....oh well...


----------



## NervousNellie (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you not feel comfortable discussing this with your therapist? Ask him. He shouldn't be offended or anything. He should be happy to help you.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

no..he knows my problem..ive honestly told him and complained about my situation...and he's not helpful. really he's not. he doesn't specialize nor can help me. really. i quit therapy with him last week. its over. its over. come on think on it. i just need help with me being more social. its not much of the anxietal part of it all. not at all. so yeah. again i feel stupid for procrastinating with the phone calls. ....anyway


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yay! i think i got a therapist. :banana


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.psychologytoday.com has an awesome, thorough, wide-ranged directory


----------

